# Ghost shrimp



## ImBrovvn

I have ONE ghost shrimp in my 30 gallon. I know angelfish love shrimp with im left wondering why my angelfish havent eaten this one yet, they ate the other 4 i had lol. My guess is that this one is too big for their tiny mouths.

So this shrimp has beed getting some green eggs under its belly, which made me wonder if they can reproduce asexually. When i first got the shrimp (im just gonna call it Mrs. Shrimp because i this its a female) she had some green eggs under her belly but they went away. And im guessing she laid them down somewhere. After like 2 weeka or so, she had some more eggs under her. Thats what threw me off. Could she have possibly picked up the same eggs she had when i got her? Or she made a new freah batch? Idk help me out here 

Oh, i also would like to breed these little suckers. Theyre not real colorful but i like to look at Mrs. Shrimpy. I have a 5 gallon up and running right now and would like to turn it into like a shrimp hatchery or something like that. So what would i have to do in order to get a shrimp hatchery going?

Anything helps. Thaaanks.


----------



## coralbandit

You need a male and female for shrimp and some will only produce viable eggs in brackish water ,although the shrimp live (normally ) in fressh water.
They should have eggs everytime after they molt,regardless of if they are viable.They will only have eggs after they molt.


----------



## SueD

If it's the ghost shrimp you get at a Petsmart or similar store, these should breed in fresh water and if they are in a tank by themselves, you should be OK. They hatch as a larval stage first in which they are simply suspended in the water, which is why most breedings will not make it in a community tank. In this stage they are easy prey and cannot flit away and hide. Once they develop into the full shrimp stage, they can at least try to get away. I had two of these in a guppy tank for a while a few years ago, and one day I had three! I don't know how that one made it, but that's all I ever saw.

Add some driftwood and moss to the shrimp tank.


----------



## ImBrovvn

Alright! Thanks both of you! Yeah theyre petsmart shrimp. Any idea on what kind of substrate is good for them? I currently have gravel in the 5 gallon but i might get some flourite because i like the look better and it helps with iron for plants.
What do you think?


----------



## SueD

I use Eco Complete, but Flourite is probably good also. I just have no experience with it. Best thing about the Eco is that there is no rinsing required. Comes packed in a fluid and you just dump it in - no cloudiness.


----------



## ImBrovvn

Huh. I can honestly say that i have never heard of such product. Where might i find this "Eco Complete"? And why do you like to use it?(other than the no rinsing reason)


----------



## SueD

Many places carry Eco Complete - Here's a couple:

Freshwater Planted Aquarium Care:Eco-Complete Plant Substrate

Eco Complete Planted Black Aquarium Substrate - Aquarium Rocks and Fish Tank Rock from petco.com


----------



## Raymond S.

Petsmart / Petsmountain / Petco all have Eco-Complete. I use the API First Layer "Pure Laterite" at about 1" with Eco-Complete over it by about 1.5".
Never rinsed the Laterite and never had an cloudiness from it used this way. The next ten gallon I'm setting up I'll mix them as I put it in or just after.
I think I'll like the appearance it has that way. Read this info to see it's use.Freshwater Planted Aquarium Care:Eco-Complete Plant Substrate
Petco/Petsmart both have it at a better price plus you won't need to pay shipping if you go get it there, but they each usually only have the basic
fine grade black. Any of the Laterite's except API First Layer will need to be rinsed (slowly).
http://www.petsmart.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2769136&f=Taxonomy%2FPET%2F2769136&fbc=1&fbn=Taxonomy|Plant+Care&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo
Eco Complete Planted Black Aquarium Substrate - Aquarium Rocks and Fish Tank Rock from petco.com
Technically ghost shrimp are a brackish water creature. They live at or near where the fresh water enters the brackish water so can survive in either but
USUALLY can only produce eggs that can mature in the brackish water. Petco etc have been breeding them(or their suppliers) for so long that some have
adapted to breed in the fresh water and so you may be lucky/w yours. They always get eggs at molting but will they hatch ?
The floating form of "hortworth" (has multi stemmed/no roots as opposed to single stem/w roots) is great for the fry as it develops a thin coat of algae on
the older parts which the fry use as food(because it floats and therefor is closer to the light).
If you watch the tank(in the store) for a while you will eventually see a shrimp which has color on the face aria and antennae. That is the male and is
usually a bit smaller than the female.
Aquarium Biochemical 2 Sponge Filter Fish Tank Air Pump Oxygen with Suction Cup | eBay
They do have smaller versions of this plus weighted ones as well just clic on see other items in store and enter "sponge filter" into search on e-bay.
It's strictly a "your choice" but a 20 or 20L is much better for breeding shrimp.
Actually a plant that is growing suspended(as opposed to rooted in the gravel) needs it's fertilizers also suspended in the water and if there are no rooted
plants you might want to just get these instead of a substrate or with it. 
Seachem Flourish - Comprehensive Supplement for the Planted Aquarium Aquatic Plant Supplements
With this I use only 1/4 teaspoonful at water changes(if only removing 20% of the water why add 100% of recommended dose) for my ten gallon.
Tetra Flora Pride Iron-Intensive Fertilizer at PETCO
If you may have rooted plants...
Mixing one small box of this/w the gravel will do.API First Layer Pure Laterite Aquarium Gravel & Substrates
It would be a good idea to read some post on "Plants and the Planted Tanks" section.
Using any/all those substrates/fertilizers greatly increases the chances that you will have algae.
On your tank I would suggest an "Aqueon Full Spectrum" bulb as they come in 15".


----------

